# "Back to nature" (by Kookaburra)



## Kookaburra (May 11, 2006)

Hello everyone

Some shots of my new aquascape ... Just some partial views, the full tank shot coming in few days

A video :


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

Your photos are a tease. The glosso looks amazing, even in the shaded areas, so tight and uniform. I guess the Metal halides do the trick. I had issues of it growing stringy the second it was in the shade with 130watts over a 20g.  O'well. Great Job!


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

..


----------



## Agrippa (Mar 1, 2007)

Your plants appear quite healthy. I look forward to your full tank shot.


----------



## LordSul (Mar 17, 2006)

Wow, the plants look so healthy and lush. The glooso, it is so perfect it looks almost artifical!
Can you give us some tips on how you managed to make the glosso so even in level. Nad please give som info on dimensions and lighting schedule.

Thank! great work!


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

looks good


----------



## Kookaburra (May 11, 2006)

Thanks all for comments 



LordSul said:


> Can you give us some tips on how you managed to make the glosso so even in level.


Not some "secret", just a well done nutrition and lighting ... A very nutritive soil and a big lighting by HQI (near to 1.2 W/L).

The GLosso love it !!!



> Nad please give som info on dimensions and lighting schedule.


Tank specifications :
- Tank => L 110 cm * H 55 cm * P 50 cm - 300 L (250 L in final)
- Lightning => 300 W HQI (2*150 W) - 5.200 °K (BLV) -10 hours per day
- Filtration => external canister EHEIM 2026 + external canister TetraTec Ex600
- CO² => injection in the canister, 2 bubbles per second, 12 hours by day
- Substrate => Deponit-mix (Dennerle) + Latérite + Zeolith + TourmalineBC + Heating cord 25 W
- Fertilization : Profito (Easylife) + Ferro (Easylife) + KNO3 + PH2PO4


----------



## LordSul (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanks for the info.
Very nutiritive subsutrate mix I guess, but the heating cord should have a significant effect, am I wrong?


----------



## LordSul (Mar 17, 2006)

I had a similar lighting with 2x150W MH 10000K for 80(l)x50x55(h)cm, with canister CO2 with the ph controller, but I always had thread algae problem, I always thought it was the lighting, too much for my aquarium.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

C'est magnifique, comme toujours avec toi!

Thanks for sharing. That's a lot of glosso.


----------



## juss (May 4, 2008)

Your glosso carpet is very nice. How often do you trim them?


----------



## Kookaburra (May 11, 2006)

juss said:


> Your glosso carpet is very nice. How often do you trim them?


I plant this tank 3 month ago ...










I just trim 2 times the carpet of glosso :
- One time to densify.
- One time to make some reliefs


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Sounds like you have this art down to a science, or vice versa. I have to say you've mastered growing glosso, its amazing to look at!!! I can't wait to see a full tank shot, i hope you don't hold out too long


----------



## natural_expect (Jan 4, 2008)

how strong the tree inside! I like it, thank for sharing


----------



## Kookaburra (May 11, 2006)

The finals shots for the "CAPA" (a french aquascaping contest) ...

The tank was not like I want, I have to work again to the trim of Rotala sp.green for the next contest AGA ](*,)


----------



## Kookaburra (May 11, 2006)

What I want to really do ...


----------



## LordSul (Mar 17, 2006)

What I find hardest in this aquaticplants hobby is to keep the tank so clean and tidy. You have surely done that, this is the tidyest and cleanest tank Ive ever seen!!

After you trim it according to the photo you edited, how long does it take to have the even bushy effect, would that be instant or would it take same time for them to grow some stems?


----------

